# Steinhatchee advice



## ssmith (Jan 24, 2017)

Planning a trip end of April. Guide suggestions and nice clean motel to stay at , restaurants with good seafood


----------



## bassmaster0912 (Jan 25, 2017)

There is a great restaurant called Roy's near steinhatchee in keaton beach. only about 20 minutes away if that.


----------



## brriner (Jan 25, 2017)

Roys' is on the curve in Steinhatchee.  There's also Fiddler's.  It's been several years since I was there but have heard they now have seafood buffet on the weekends.


----------



## louieb57 (Jan 25, 2017)

I might have a place to stay. have two guides I know staying in the same condos as mine. grant Wilson or mike farmer


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 25, 2017)

Roys is right in Steinhatchee, not in Keyton. Anybody know if they're back open? I haven't been up there since hunting season started. 
OP, Sea Hag has some nice cottages, and houses for rent.
Check out the GOM Stenhatchee gathering thread. You might be there at the same time as a number of the folks posting on here. You're welcome to join us.


----------



## brotherinlaw (Jan 26, 2017)

Roy's is open and doing well.


----------



## bassmaster0912 (Jan 26, 2017)

o my bad. it is in steinhatchee sorry all. and i agree fiddlers is great too


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 26, 2017)

Who Dat's bar and grill is across the bridge as well. I haven't ate there yet but everyone tells me it's good. Not but maybe one motel (Fiddler's) so your best bet is a condo or house rental.


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 26, 2017)

Not impressed with Who dat's food. It's mainly stuff from Sysco or one of the other large suppliers tossed into the fryer and warmed up. Not bad, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## teethdoc (Jan 31, 2017)

Krabby Kathys is AWESOME!  If you just want a room to sleep, the Steinhatchee River Inn is about your cheapest route.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jan 31, 2017)

The heron house is cheap too that time of the year, I paid $84 for 2 nights in their apartment that sleeps 6+.  I'd rank the restaurants Kathi krab 1st, fiddler's and who day tied for second and Roy's last.


----------



## Coreypnich (Feb 1, 2017)

Fiddlers seafood buffet on Saturday night is good, but there Sunday lunch buffet is awesome! Kathy s krabs is good as well as Roy's. If you go to who dats get the good times dog! One of my favorite things to eat! As far as guides go my advice is get ahold Chris "chico" graham of OTF charters. Real fun guy to fish with and knows where to find the fish. I've been out with several guides in steinhatchee and he is one of my favorites. They will all put you on fish, but its also fun to be with guide who has a good time as well.


----------



## bhdawgs (Feb 2, 2017)

who dats is much better than roys and fiddlers in my opinion


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 5, 2017)

Fiddlers has gotten crazy expensive. Roys not as bad but still kinda pricey. I've never tried Kraby Kathy's but will next time up.


----------



## AMobley (Mar 1, 2017)

As suggested earlier. Grant Wilson is great. Scott peters, Troy Charles, cheech graham. Are all great guides!


----------



## brotherinlaw (Mar 2, 2017)

Try Steve Rassell if he's not booked.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 2, 2017)

When y'all are visiting Steinhatchee you might try Max & Ruby's in Cross City. Well worth the 16 mile drive into town. They have awesome seafood, steaks & wings! They have the standard stuff like fried shrimp, soft-shell crabs, etc, but they also have sfd boils (shrimp, crabs, corn, potatoes etc.) Google Max & Ruby's & you can see their menu. Really good.


----------

